
Planetary Protection Officer - happy-go-lucky
https://www.usajobs.gov/GetJob/ViewDetails/474414000
======
ChuckMcM
That would be an _awesome_ business card. But the job sounds like a lot of
meetings.

~~~
d4nt
Yeah, I was a at conference last year where there was a talk from an existing
Planetary Protection Officer at NASA. She seemed mostly concerned with what
kind of cleaning procedures had been performed on the various probes that had
were going to each planet/moon. Sounds like you'd have to be the one
delivering bad news like: "nope, this new probe will have to miss its launch
window, because the latest science we have says that microbes could survive
where it's going, so we have to cook it for 5 days"

~~~
d4nt
I found the conference talk online:
[https://vimeo.com/144769901](https://vimeo.com/144769901)

------
fourmii
Was really hoping it was a Starship Trooper type role, always wanted to go
fight bugs...

~~~
wp1
Positions are available:
[https://careers.orkin.com/](https://careers.orkin.com/)

------
saagarjha
Relevant xkcd (what-if actually, but close enough): [https://what-
if.xkcd.com/117/](https://what-if.xkcd.com/117/)

------
cweagans
"Frequent travel may be required"

me gusta.

------
em3rgent0rdr
"ntended"

------
jlebrech
it would be nice to be an ecological judge dredd and dish out justice to
polluting scum

------
gremlinsinc
aka MiB

------
jvkersch
Oooh, oooh, pick me!

    
    
      This job is open to…
      U.S. citizens and U.S. nationals
    

Oh :(

------
macawfish
Elon Musk doesn't give a shit about this.

